# Lotto increase



## Merrion (31 Oct 2006)

I run the our Lotto syndicate at work and I heard some mention on the radio that there is an increase in numbers and an increase in prices starting Thursday - does anyone have more info on this?

Can't find anything on lotto.ie


----------



## Cahir (31 Oct 2006)

I saw an ad for this yesterday and it wasn't clear if there was an increase in numbers, price or an extra game being added.  Sorry, that's not much help.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2006)

Is this Indo article of any use (free registration required)?


> From November 2 on, the Lotto jackpot will be at least €2m tax free in each draw, twice a week.
> 
> There would be more jackpots of €5m and there should be enhanced record jackpots with the new six numbers out of 45 set up. Under the revised prize structure the current Match 5 Plus Bonus goes up from €12,000 to €25,000.
> The Lotto Plus 1 top prize increases to €350,000 and the top Lotto Plus 2 prize rises to €250,000. In other changes, players will select their numbers from 45 instead of the present 42, which the Lottery says will allow more roll overs.
> ...


----------



## Merrion (31 Oct 2006)

Thanks Clubman - thats great. Although this article states there is no increase in tickets. Just listening to Liveline a few mins ago and they mentioned there was an increase.

If anyone can shed any light on whether there is a price increase or not please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Guest127 (31 Oct 2006)

€1.50 per line


----------



## Guest109 (31 Oct 2006)

doing the lotto plus is 1.50 euro  per line i do not know if this has been increased or not, you would think with the size of this company rte could even have furnished details since the national lottery seems like it could,nt care less about its punters


----------



## jrewing (31 Oct 2006)

ainya said:


> ...... since the national lottery seems like it could,nt care less about its punters


 
Judging by the odds you have of winning it, they never did....


----------



## Aidomoss (31 Oct 2006)

It has increased to €4 for 2 lines with lotto plus from the previous €3. 
There are leaflet in all the lotto outlets


----------



## Guest109 (31 Oct 2006)

means another 8 euro a week for me


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2006)

Don't forget that the innumeracy tax, sorry - _Lotto_, is optional.


----------



## C2H5OH (31 Oct 2006)

I don't think the price has actually gone up. The Irish Independent of the 27th Oct also said the price was not increasing. The chance( if that is the right word) of winning has just gone from 1 in 5.2 million to 1 in 8.1 million.


----------



## Fintan (31 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Don't forget that the innumeracy tax, sorry - _Lotto_, is optional.



It is optional however if you work in an office with a syndicate, I always think of it as an insurance policy  

If the syndicate in your office won and you weren't in it, how depressed would you be?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2006)

The chances of any individual having to consider the effects of such depression are miniscule.


----------



## Gatherer (1 Nov 2006)

Having been in the past the object of statistically improbable accidents which weren't even organised, lotto wins seem plausible. Besides, the return on investment is substantial for someone at least once a week- which is not true of my old Eircom shares. (If Dolores McNamara is a member, she might share her views).


----------



## demoivre (1 Nov 2006)

Gatherer said:


> Having been in the past the object of statistically improbable accidents which weren't even organised, lotto wins seem plausible. Besides, the return on investment is substantial for someone at least once a week- which is not true of my old Eircom shares. (If Dolores McNamara is a member, she might share her views).



It's all relative I suppose: any 6 numbers out of 42 yields 5,245,786 combinations - do 2 panels in the main draw and you have 2 chances out of 5,245,786 of winning the main prize. Any 6 numbers of of 45 yields 8,145,060 combinations so doing 2 panels in the main draw means 2 chances out of 8,145,060 of hitting the jackpot - more combinations  means the jackpot is less likely to be  won meaning bigger rollovers  meaning more punters  do more panels ( as they are lured by the bigger jackpots )  meaning the  lotto makes more money - *that's* what it's all about.


----------



## daftdave (3 Nov 2006)

I agree. It's all about rollovers and the free increased advertisement it brings them. They make more when you loose. Just stop using them. Shop around, try other lotto's. UK for example


----------



## demoivre (3 Nov 2006)

daftdave said:


> Shop around, try other lotto's. UK for example



The UK main draw involves choosing 6 numbers from 49 ie 13,983,816 possible combinations, so doing 2 panels would make a jackpot win less probable than in Ireland.


----------



## steelkeno (3 Nov 2006)

price of line gone up from 1 euro to 1 euro 50 jackpot now a minimum of 2 million


----------



## Aidomoss (4 Nov 2006)

C2H5OH said:


> I don't think the price has actually gone up. The Irish Independent of the 27th Oct also said the price was not increasing.


Don't believe everything you read in the papers. Cost is now €1.50/line, minimum play €3. It used to be €2.
Then if you want to add lotto plus the minimum play is €4. It used to be €3. 
Scandalous how they decrease the chances of winning by adding more numbers and expect you to pay more!!! I know there is a larger jackpot but the lower prizes are still crap.


----------



## C2H5OH (4 Nov 2006)

Aidomoss,
 I was obviously wrong. Thanks.  It is a real pain as  I do a syndicate in work and I can't see everyone wanting to pay more every week. Hopefully the public will realise that the  spin the national lottery are putting on this is complete crap.


----------



## ajapale (4 Nov 2006)

I dont hear anyone complaining when the bookies revise their minimum stake.


----------



## RainyDay (4 Nov 2006)

C2H5OH said:


> It is a real pain as  I do a syndicate in work and I can't see everyone wanting to pay more every week.


Why the pain? Why not just use the same weekly funds to buy lines, albeit fewer lines?


----------



## C2H5OH (4 Nov 2006)

Rainyday,
Pain may be too strong a word- but for syndicates that do multi draws using the same numbers the changes are slightly annoying! We do 8 draws on 1 ticket. The last time we went to do our 8 draws, we could only do 4 draws, then 2 draws and finally 1 draw. This brought up to last Wednesdays draw. It just meant having to do the numbers 3 times rather than once, having to write out the slips again for each multi draw( 4, 2 ,1), writing out the new slip and not forgetting to do the numbers. 
We more than likely will do less lines for the same money.


----------



## Aidomoss (6 Nov 2006)

C2H5OH, I hear ya. I'm in the same boat with the syndicate. 1 person has already dropped with the increase so I have to revise the whole thing again. Any money we win, I keep it till theres enough in the kitty for a free week,or enough to give to the members (which is never so far), so when someone drops out you have to make sure that they either get the money owed to them or they continue in the sydicate without paying until that money is used up. There could be legal implications like in Mayo a few years ago if your not careful!!!!Its just a pain in the ass.


----------



## Guest109 (6 Nov 2006)

do you run a big syndicate,Aidomoss as there are some good perms to be had on line "nick a quid" is one of them


----------



## Guest109 (7 Nov 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]One million Euro is no longer the life-changing sum of money it once was. Might make you a bit more comfortble, but would never allow the younger members of society to retire and not work again. Sensibly invested, would provide comforts. But then again, depends on your own personal needs and aspirations.[/FONT]


----------

